# Interesting photo from Alaska



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is an interesting photo I took during a vacation to Alaska in 09. This was taken with a Sony DSC H20 in automatic mode, handheld. It has no post processing other than to crop out part of the road at the bottom.

I think it is a pretty cool picture!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You dont see that very often. Nice, and thanks for posting.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That is unusual. Good photo. Thank you


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow...that's beautiful. thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool pic!


----------

